# Unterwassergras



## center (5. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!

Mein Teich: Rechteckig, 4x3x1

Ich würde gerne auf ein 1m oder 70 cm tiefe "eine kleine grüne Wiese" anlegen.

Geht sowas? Mit welchen Pflanzen (Unterwassergras)?
Hat jemand so was schon (Erfahrung)?


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2016)

Meinst du deine Koi würden da etwas von am leben lassen?


----------



## center (5. Feb. 2016)

achso, hab keine Koi, nur Gold, Sarassa etc., also Kleinkramm


----------



## andreas w. (5. Feb. 2016)

Unterwassergras - oder wie das immer heisst, kannste im Frühjahr gerne hier abholen. Wächst und ist speziell für tiefere Tiefen >1m und geht hier im Teich ab wie Sau . Hat so 3-4 cm breite grüne Blätter, die an die Oberfläche wachsen.
Hatte ich mal als Laichgras gekauft und wird wesentlich weniger wenn ich demnächst meinen Teich sauber mach.

Wenn du willst ..... Bis dahin & Gruß, Andreas.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Feb. 2016)

Hi Center,

was "grasartiges" für diese Wassertiefe wären Vallisneria gigantea bzw. V. spiralis (als __ Wasserschraube hier im Lexikon bei den Unterwasserpflanzen zu finden) - werden das bei Andreas W. auch sein

MfG Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Feb. 2016)

__ Wasserschraube breite- grün oder rötliche Blätter. Wuchert gerne den ganzen Boden (mit Sand als Pflanzsubstrat) voll.

Naselsimse...habe ich auch in einigen Pflanzzonen im Teich- kommt der "Grasoptik" etwas näher.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Feb. 2016)

Hi Thorsten,

Gras auf meiner Wiese wird, wenn net gemäht, von Natur aus über 1m hoch


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2016)

Und immer schön dran denken, Gras nur in Handelsüblichen Mengen für den Eigenbedarf


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Gras nur in Handelsüblichen Mengen für den Eigenbedarf


 

 Ist auch Verboten


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

Da muss ich immer an das Jecke Lied vom Stoffel Rabo denken Wir Kniffeln


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Ist auch Verboten



ähm... Unterwassergras, kann man das rauchen?


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2016)

Ich hab hier noch etwas getrocknetes Seegras ausn Mittelmeer, kannst es gern probieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Ist auch Verboten



die armen Kühe des Nachbarn, jetzt sollen sie das widerliche grüne Zeug wohl fressen wenn sie es net zusammen mit den Gäulen rauchen dürfen


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

Also die Kühe und Pferde hier aus Holland
ein mal fallen lassen  
sehen aber sehr gesund aus also kann es nicht an dem Gras liegen was sie Fressen


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Unterwassergras, kann man das rauchen?


Klar manche Sachen halt nur ein malbesser nicht


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Seegras ausn Mittelmeer


da mit machen wir dann ein großes 
und  wir bekommen von unseren Frauen


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Feb. 2016)

Kleines flutendes __ Pfeilkraut / Sagittaria Sabulata
könnte auch funktionieren wobei ich da keine Erfahrungen habe. Vielleicht hat ja jemand so etwas im Teich.
Würde mich auch Interessieren.
http://www.wasserflora.de/p/kleines...agittaria-sabulata-b077pp-a522.htm?wgruppe=37


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Dez. 2016)

Dieses Sagittaria Sabulata scheint keiner zu haben. Schade.

Ist die Graspflanze / Lilaeopsis brasiliensis eigendlich Winterhart ???
Habe davon was in meine Flachwasserzone gesteckt, zur Nadelsimse. Die Blattspitzen gerade so das sie aus dem Wasser kommen. Hat sich den Sommer über gut ausgebreitet. Jetzt war eine Eisdecke und nun ist das Eis weg.....die Pflanzenblättchen sind noch grün da. ? Ist das Zeug winterhart. Hat da einer Erfahrungen....
Habe einen Teil Tiefer so auf 40  cm gepflanzt....das ist schon im Sommer vergangen. Denke zu wenig Licht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Dez. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dieses Sagittaria Sabulata scheint keiner zu haben. Schade.
> 
> Ist die Graspflanze / Lilaeopsis brasiliensis eigendlich Winterhart ???



Hi Torsten,

doch. Ich hab Sagittaria subulata v. pumila.  Aber im Aquarium

die Graspflanzen (sind aber Selleriegewächse - Apiaceae) stammen alle aus subtropischen/tropischen Gebieten. Die Winterhärte ist also recht mau (meine Rotala rotundifolia in der flachen Moorbeetschlenke wird nach 2 überstandenen Wintern nach diesen Herbst nun auch platt sein da das Ding zum massiven Eisblock wurde)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Dez. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die Graspflanzen (sind aber Selleriegewächse - Apiaceae) stammen alle aus subtropischen/tropischen Gebieten. Die Winterhärte ist also recht mau


Frank genau das habe ich auch gedacht.... das erste Eis haben sie auf jeden Fall überstanden. Mal schauen wie es weiter geht.


----------

